

Scala on iOS - Negative1
https://github.com/roboscala/roboscala-samples

======
JHonaker
I've only been exposed to Scala through a Coursera course, but it was a very
enjoyable experience. I find myself using things I learned from that course in
almost every program I've written since.

------
papauschek
wohoo, ScalaJS, Scala-iOS, Scala everywhere ;-)

